# Battery Removal / Cold Cranking Amps ?????



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

Need to see what the CCA is on my 2013 Cruze battery. Problem is, 1/3rd the battery is covered up my a plastic protector over the positive terminal. Covering the info of the battery and the spec of the CCA.

Tried to remove the protector, but I can see it breaking if not done right.

Anyone can send me in the right direction?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Battery in my 2012 2LT is a GM part # 2370 size 47-6YR with a 60 AH rating, typically at a 20 hour rate.

Has not one but two CCA ratings, SAE, has to maintain 525 amperes at 0*F for a period of 30 seconds and holding above 7.5 Volts.

Also a European Rating, (EN) that is a bit more complicated. The battery is required to meet a voltage of 7.5V after 10 seconds and after 10 seconds rest, at 485 amperes, the battery is further is charged @ 0.6 x original current and is required to complete 73s in the second stage giving a total combined discharge period of 90 seconds (assume initial period equates to 10s/0.6) 16.7 seconds.

Cruze does have an expandable partition that would permit using a longer battery, but the width and height would have to be the same. Never checked into this. 

With previous GM cars, would just replace the battery with the same one that's in there. Way to much fooling around to attempt a replacement for one that fits perfectly with an aftermarket type of battery. But do get competitive prices so I can wear down the parts counter guy for a competitive price. Yep, you can wear them down.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Same battery for 2013/2014 gas Cruze......525 cca.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When I replaced my battery I just unhooked the cables but I didn't unhook anything from that cover but unhooked the entire plastic cover from top of battery. Then you remove the metal tray expansion from the front of battery tray and slide the battery right out. 

The stock size is a group 47 battery, though I heard(not verified) a group 48 has the same height and width but is a bit longer and will fit for 100 more CCA(comparing the same brands). 

The group 47 Sears Diehard AGM I bought claims 600CCA, it did seem to have a bit more juice last winter when -15F or more outside. My car is never garaged so a good battery is a necessity in the winter.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This is from the AC Delco Warranty site: http://acdelcotechconnect.com/pdf/battery_warranty.pdf

*"What is the warranty on the battery that came with my vehicle? It says that it has a six-year warranty.*

The battery that comes with a GM vehicle or is replaced under warranty is covered by the limited warranty of three years or 36,000 miles (48 months/4 years or 50,000 miles, whichever comes first, for Cadillac, Buick and HUMMER) and should be taken back to the GM dealership.

The six-year warranty is for the consumer who purchased the battery; the
battery should be returned to the place of purchase or any ACDelco battery retailer with the receipt."

That size, size 47-6YR, the 6YR means it has a six year warranty, but not if the battery came with your car. Only applies if you purchased a battery from your GM dealer, save the receipt, then the warranty is good for six years. 

the receipt.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

I am not suspect of the battery being bad. I simpley wanted to test my new hand held battery system testing unit. The test I used shows the CCA is 770. Seems pretty good, since my big DieHard in my Yukon (which is suspect of being bad) is rated at 770 CCA and can only get 550 CCA out of it.

I guess to remove the Cruze battery, I just have to remove the terminals, and the plastic cover lifts up with it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Should have an environmental chamber capable of reducing the battery temperature to 0*F or -18*C.

Then something like a Sun VAT-34 carbon pile load tester capable of sinking up to 1,000 amperes. Mine has both a volt and ammeter on it. And a stop watch.

Have me interested in what kind hand held tester you have. May get a little warm dissipating 5,000 watts.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll go check in a bit but I just installed an optima yellow top in my car and relocated that fuse panel. I'll check out the model number for you as I know it is slightly better specs than the stock battery


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

NickD said:


> Should have an environmental chamber capable of reducing the battery temperature to 0*F or -18*C.
> 
> Then something like a Sun VAT-34 carbon pile load tester capable of sinking up to 1,000 amperes. Mine has both a volt and ammeter on it. And a stop watch.
> 
> Have me interested in what kind hand held tester you have. May get a little warm dissipating 5,000 watts.












 




Solar BA7 Battery & System Tester for 12v Batteries


----------

